# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman gibt Hinweis, wie Palpatines Flotte entstand



## Darkmoon76 (30. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman gibt Hinweis, wie Palpatines Flotte entstand* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman gibt Hinweis, wie Palpatines Flotte entstand*


----------



## Entkryptor (30. April 2020)

Mitten im deutschen Text "Wayfinder", statt "Wegfinder"... Eierei...

Tja, dann baute Er 60 Jahre, 100 Jahre an der Flotte, damit sie dann effektwirksam mal eben von einer, darauf herum galoppierenden Kavallerie, zerstört wird. Ach Disney...


----------



## Baerschke (30. April 2020)

So einen Schwachsinn habe ich aus dem Roman nicht herausgelesen.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (30. April 2020)

Lachhaft.


----------



## bettenlager (30. April 2020)

J.J. Abrams hat bei Star Trek into Darkness auch biegsame Laserstrahlen erfunden und ich glaube bei Star Wars waren das beim 4. Teil auch zielsuchende Laserstrahlen und keine Raketen als poe und finn  dem Star Destroyer entkommen wollten. 

Wenn es gut ausschaut dann macht er es auch wenn es keinen Sinn ergibt. Hautpsache die Zuschauen johlen.


----------



## lars9401 (30. April 2020)

bettenlager schrieb:


> J.J. Abrams hat bei Star Trek into Darkness auch biegsame Laserstrahlen erfunden und ich glaube bei Star Wars waren das beim 4. Teil auch zielsuchende Laserstrahlen und keine Raketen als poe und finn  dem Star Destroyer entkommen wollten.
> 
> Wenn es gut ausschaut dann macht er es auch wenn es keinen Sinn ergibt. Hautpsache die Zuschauen johlen.



Welcher 4. Teil mit Poe und Finn ? Ich glaube den gibt es nicht.


----------



## LostViking (30. April 2020)

Armselig


----------



## BismarckderEchte (1. Mai 2020)

Ach Disney.


----------

